# Androgen deprivation therapy



## JTE79 (Nov 11, 2015)

Is there an ICD 10 code for Androgen deprivation therapy for patients with prostate cancer?  There are codes for breast cancer patients who are on hormone therapy.


----------



## Manasha65 (Nov 11, 2015)

I hope this help.......  Z79.818    Long term (current) use of other agents affecting estrogen receptors and estrogen levels


----------



## JTE79 (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks, but after further searching Z79.899, other long term and current drug therapy, is a better fit as this is effecting testosterone and not estrogen per the code title.


----------

